# NBA Finals--Game 5: Heat @ Mavs



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*<center >









NBA Finals

Game 5












Tied Series: 2-2


Starting Lineups:


vs.


Heat Bench:
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Antoine Walker
Jason Kapono
Derek Anderson
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron*


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

So the Heat has made it a series. It`ll be tough to beat a good team like dallas 3 in a row. i think this game will go down to the wire until the end.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

I think the Heat will lead by about 6-12 points through most of the game, and winning by about 10.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I gotta say good luck guys, I think the game 5 winner goes and wins the series. If Dallas wins we need one more at home and I dont think Miami can take 2 in Dallas. If Miami wins all they need is 1 more which they are capable of. 

Good luck :cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Forgot to mention, I have Mavs winning in a close game going to the wire Mavs 97 Heat 93


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Must win here for Miami! This is a battle2the death. Miami understands that they must show face in this game that their entire season hinges on duking it out in game 5 of the NBA Finals with the home crowd at hand to cheer them on for what may be the last time the crowd will see the Heat play together this season. Not looking ahead to game 6 just yet but rather taking care of business first. In my opinion game 5 will be a statement game for Antoine Walker. DWADE and SHAQ are their usual selfs if not a little more jumpier and friskier than they have ever been. Haslem will bear all and play well, Payton will make some good decisions on the ball and Posey will show us why West loves him and Riley speaks highly of him. Over all, a good Heat win IF the second team performs like they should. 

Wade must be mindful of charging calls in this game, it seems like the only way the Mavs can try to stop Wade is to go in front of him on the drive. Wade has to manuever around his opponent and not get into foul trouble on charges.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

after a good day of watching some World Cup action, i can now look forward to basketball. this game is crucial. we have to win it


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gio305 said:


> after a good day of watching some World Cup action, i can now look forward to basketball. this game is crucial. we have to win it


USA got hosed...that ref made the NBA officials look amazing.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> USA got hosed...that ref made the NBA officials look amazing.


haha, i know. he made NBA refs look brilliant!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Mavs are a soft team (since forever), so we have to get physical with them from the get-go like last game. nothing easy. if they try attacking the rim again, knock the **** out of them and make them earn it. thats how we do!









If Mark Cuban keeps crying like a little *****, he better watchout that Riles doesnt "whack" him, especially after calling him out on the Letterman Show. Pat`s got connections....

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> Mavs are a soft team (since forever), so we have to get physical with them from the get-go like last game. nothing easy. if they try attacking the rim again, knock the **** out of them and make them earn it. thats how we do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

I feel that the Heat is gonna win... even that stackhouse is out, it will be needed for someone to step up for his 15 pts he usually puts up, that wont happen... heat will take it, and heat will win it at home, case closed.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

every opponent the heat has faced, the Mavs are the only ones that moved away from the miami scene so that they can "regain focus" lol. i guess all the partying finally got to them


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gio305 said:


> every opponent the heat has faced, the Mavs are the only ones that moved away from the miami scene so that they can "regain focus" lol. i guess all the partying finally got to them


 I heard from someone that has a friend that bartends on south beach that he had Sheed and someone sitting at his bar the *night before game 7*. Said he continued to feed him drinks, almost forcing them to drink more b/c he's a huge Heat fan.

hahahah


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

How's this for a scenario-7 seconds left-Heat down by 2-Heat with the ball and Zo turns it over. There's a fast break going on and Nowitzski looks to put an exclamation point on the victory with a dunk. All of a sudden, with 2 seconds left, Zo comes flying out from no where with a passion to block Dirk's dunk so hard that it goes flying into the Heat basket as time expires. The crowd goes nuts as Zo makes the unorthodox 3 point shot and Dirk starts crying, saying this is all because he left his poster of David Hasslehoff at the hotel in Miami. Miami wins 99-98.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I heard from someone that has a friend that bartends on south beach that he had Sheed and someone sitting at his bar the *night before game 7*. Said he continued to feed him drinks, almost forcing them to drink more b/c he's a huge Heat fan.
> 
> hahahah


buahahaha! best home-court advantage in the NBA :cheers:


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> every opponent the heat has faced, the Mavs are the only ones that moved away from the miami scene so that they can "regain focus" lol. i guess all the partying finally got to them



Actually they weren't partying except for DJ MBenga, Howard, Rawle Marshall and Diop going out past midnight. The thing that is "distracting" to the Mavs as Avery states is the plethora of family members and media personnel staying in the hotel with them. Mom, Dad, Girlfriend/Boyfriend, grandma/pa, high school coach, Hall of Fame legends, long time friends all creating a mush of commotion over their comrades making the finals. I guess when Avery goes back to Dallas the team wont be staying at home but out on a camp ground somewhere to rekindle ancestral spirits.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

taking to long to tip off i cant wait!


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

game isnt to shabby, just alot of turnovers, and shaq not getting a good early game


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

game is starting to slow down alot, shaq is back in the game


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade hasnt really gotten going yet, but hasnt really shot too much either..


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

hes just creating some plays, he'll get it started when we need it.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

down by 5, if we dont watch it here, they'll blow us out a lot like game 3...Their playing Wade really agressivly, funny b/c on the other side their callng hte aggressive plays vs Nowtizki tonight..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

DemonaL said:


> hes just creating some plays, he'll get it started when we need it.


yeah i think its time he gets started, we're down now..


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

WTF doesnt this team know NOT to leave jason terry open AT ALL!! Wade isnt hitting ****.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

w/e for a must win, i expected to be up at the half, and usually when we're up at the half we win, we'll see what happens, damnit. hope dwade pulls it back together


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

DemonaL said:


> WTF doesnt this team know NOT to leave jason terry open AT ALL!! Wade isnt hitting ****.


yeah and it would be nice if Riley made an adjustment in halftiem b/c hes lighting us up...We're goign to need Walker to do somthing in the second half first half he was MIA, he's got to stay out of foul trouble we need him or J-Dubb to step it up...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Their playign real agressive on Wade, im afraid he'll try to play agressive right back and pick up some offensive fouls, last game they were daring him to shoot jumpers, this game their giving him nothign...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

how frustrating, we need to stop making silly mistakes with the ball. and stop forcing it. one way that we can improve on is to be active. its something so simple, i mean i hate it when one guy is dribbling and the other 4 are standing there watching like a bunch of ****ing idiots. aagghh! at times we look so indicisive and too passive on D, we need our guys to be on their grill and play physical!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Their playign real agressive on Wade, im afraid he'll try to play agressive right back and pick up some offensive fouls, last game they were daring him to shoot jumpers, this game their giving him nothign...


Wade could pass it to his team mates, but its hard when they are not moving. a problem with him also is that he tends to force it, or overdue too much. take what the defense gives you and pass it out(if his team mates move)


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade is not looking like him normal self, on defense hes playing 3 ft away from harris??


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

What is up with Wade tonight? Did a bookie get to him or something? He isnt making smart plays and not shooting the ball well...He will come around in the 4th like he always does though


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I thnk hubie's right Wade doesnt have that extra touch tonight...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

2 min left in the 3rd qtr, if there's a time its now, i know its early but their in the penalty and dirk is out, if theirs a time that we've got an advantage this game its now..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

heat cam back and are down by 1. they got momentum and its Wades time to shine. they have to take advantage of this.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

they just want it more right now, they got like 3 offensive rbs in a row and hit a 3


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Jason terry is killing us, GP cant guard him, Terry's way to fast, Riles has to put Wade on him, maybe SA but SA doesn't really have a quick step either but i think he coudl disrupt his game..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Giving up a dunk with under 10 secs in the game? Shaq is just an idiot. At least force them to make a shot. Dirk JUST missed a free throw...


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

You know I think this Wade kid might have a future in the league..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

"He hit him," Hubie Brown says!! Is this guy on crack?????? What a flop! Worse than last year against Houston! Dirk is disgusting!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

as if i didnt lose enough respect for dirk's game this series, that acting job was pathetic, and if that's what the mavericks have to do to give themselves a chance i feel sorry for them


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Harris undercuts Walker and gets no call then they call that garbage on Howard. If the Heat loses the zebras are at fault here.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

howard choked but that wasn't a foul on shaq, he didnt even touch him. we need to make a shot here, someone has to come up with something besides dwyane


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gary Payton!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I can rewind tv and I looked back on that last Walker miss and its funny cuz Harris puts two hands into Walkers chest and straight out pushes him.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

travel on dirk but i think the league has conceded to his steps


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Wade = Mvp


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

wow... wut a game... 

i thot Zo would play more.. this is his last Miami home game..


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wow.....just wow. Another classic game in this series. And yes, Wade = MVP!

Just O-N-E more game!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

cuban is the biggest baby ever, does he ever stop crying and whining


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade is a basketball god. Simply put. Of all the jordan comparisons, the one that undoubtedly rings true is his clutchness.

ONE MORE. LETS GO HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

absolutly amazing!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

THIS GAME WILL BE RETELIVISED ON ESPN AT LIKE 3 AM..Does anyone know, b/c the game went into OT will they extend the replay, or will they just cut some stuff out of the game, i think their going to cut some stuff out


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade's career high in the playoffs 43 pts, and also a Heat franchise high


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

this is absoultly a classic, Wade jsut wouldnt let us go down, my goodness!


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

they usually play the whole game even OT, and yes WADE IS CLUTCH GOD!


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

43 points on 11-28 shooting :clap:

That last call was absolute bull-**** I can't believe that he gets the luckiest call I've ever seen and you guys start calling him Michael Jordan. I am no troll, it just sickens me when Wade can get away with that horrible call and then be compared to Michael Jordan. 

Unbelievable


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> THIS GAME WILL BE RETELIVISED ON ESPN AT LIKE 3 AM..Does anyone know, b/c the game went into OT will they extend the replay, or will they just cut some stuff out of the game, i think their going to cut some stuff out


I don't know but if you got NBATV you know it will be on lunchtime tomorrow and probably the next day. GO HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Teezy said:


> 43 points on 11-28 shooting :clap:
> 
> That last call was absolute bull-**** I can't believe that he gets the luckiest call I've ever seen and you guys start calling him Michael Jordan. I am no troll, it just sickens me when Wade can get away with that horrible call and then be compared to Michael Jordan.
> 
> Unbelievable


Um...the Jordan comparisons have been around all year long. And Wade himself hates it when people compare him to MJ.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Some ridiculous calls in that game. Absolutely ridiculous. Refs control the game too much now. Back in the glory days, they let kats play. Too many sissy *** calls.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Just unbelievable. One more guys.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

Teezy said:


> 43 points on 11-28 shooting :clap:
> 
> That last call was absolute bull-**** I can't believe that he gets the luckiest call I've ever seen and you guys start calling him Michael Jordan. I am no troll, it just sickens me when Wade can get away with that horrible call and then be compared to Michael Jordan.
> 
> Unbelievable


 :boohoo: :boohoo:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Teezy said:


> 43 points on 11-28 shooting :clap:
> 
> That last call was absolute bull-**** I can't believe that he gets the luckiest call I've ever seen and you guys start calling him Michael Jordan. I am no troll, it just sickens me when Wade can get away with that horrible call and then be compared to Michael Jordan.
> 
> Unbelievable


Dirk pushed him in the back. You can see the hand in the back on the replay. I really could care less whether Dirk, Cuban, Avery, you, or whoever don't like it because Miami won so deal with it. Why am I being so rude? Because Dirk flops around and gets the benefit of phantom calls and you want to complain about a legitimate foul? No sir.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

MOHeat said:


> I don't know but if you got NBATV you know it will be on lunchtime tomorrow and probably the next day. GO HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!


yeah but i wanted it in HD :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

adam said:


> Dirk pushed him in the back. You can see the hand in the back on the replay. I really could care less whether Dirk, Cuban, Avery, you, or whoever don't like it because Miami won so deal with it. Why am I being so rude? Because Dirk flops around and gets the benefit of phantom calls and you want to complain about a legitimate foul? No sir.


hypocrite.

If the same thing happened to your team, guaranteed you wouldnt look for the slightest ONE HAND that is on the back of someone not even pushing. He was completely untouched in the waning seconds of the game. They don't call that **** in the NBA, but I guess they do in the MBA (miami basketball association) they call everything in the MBA


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Stuart Scott and the ESPN crew are idiots (kinda stating the obvious I know) trying to say that the refs shouldn't call that foul because it's the last play of the game, 1 second left. Scott was saying how the refs are supposed to "put the whistle in the pocket" with 1 second left "unless it's blatant." Is he joking? If the ref sees a foul he isn't supposed to call it? That's absurd.

What Stuart Scott means to say is that, 'You don't call a foul unless you as a ref are 100% sure it was a foul.' Considering the ref saw the push in the back that happened, I have no problem with that call.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Teezy said:


> hypocrite.
> 
> If the same thing happened to your team, guaranteed you wouldnt look for the slightest ONE HAND that is on the back of someone not even pushing. He was completely untouched in the waning seconds of the game. They don't call that **** in the NBA, but I guess they do in the MBA (miami basketball association) they call everything in the MBA


Wrong.

There was contact which is the fundamental difference between the Dallas fouls I complain about and the one you're complaining about. If Haslem had a hand in the back of Dirk I'm smart enough to realize that I have no right no complain. When Dirk flops to the floor to get a 6th foul on Haslem when Haslem had his back to him? Damn right I complain.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Anyone watching the Avery Johnon press conference?

Lol, such a sore loser.

Reporter: I'll follow up with another question, di..did...
AJ: Don't studder

Get your whimp-*** out. I respected him once, but don't blame a dumb-*** move made by YOUR player, on an innocent man doing his job.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

if yoru watching the post game press conf on NBA tv, Avery johnson just embrassed a DAllas reporter who asked him a question...Not right at all he disrespected him, proabbly frusttration


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Anyone watching the Avery Johnon press conference?
> 
> Lol, such a sore loser.
> 
> ...


yeah thats not right at all, im dissapointed in Avery..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

i mean first he asked him the question, then he tells him not to stattur?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> i mean first he asked him the question, then he tells him not to stattur?


Not to mention, Avery wanted the reporter to answer the question (unless thats what you ment.) I respect people like Dirk, but I've lost respect for Howard and Johnson.

Didn't they say something along the lines of "Wade can't shoot." He could sure shoot the roof off the AAA tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

UD40 said:


> Anyone watching the Avery Johnon press conference?
> 
> Lol, such a sore loser.
> 
> ...


Nah come on guys, take it in context. The guy was being evasive and dodging the question then he responds to Avery's question saying, "Well then I'll answer it with a followup question..." Smartass and rude answer. He dodges the question for about 30 seconds by playing stupid and then he uses the opportunity to get more questions in when everyone else is waiting to ask questions and knowing he had gone already.

Avery is a good coach and a good guy. Don't bask him cuz he doesn't deserve it.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> i mean first he asked him the question, then he tells him not to stattur?


When you're frustrated anything's liable to be said in a live press conference


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Not to mention, Avery wanted the reporter to answer the question (unless thats what you ment.) I respect people like Dirk, but I've lost respect for Howard and Johnson.
> 
> Didn't they say something along the lines of "Wade can't shoot." He could sure shoot the roof off the AAA tonight.


I just lost my respect for AJ too, i mean i know their's frustation, but im surprised it coming out of players, i mean i think eh crossed the line when he siad dont stuttur, he absoultly embrassed that guys family too, just not right. Im very surprised..


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

That was a great game. There should be no NBA fan that doesnt like Wade. Every NBA fan should love him because you just cant hate him.lol Too Great.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

a record was made by Wade. he scored 1,234 points in his playoff career. the fastest for any 3rd year player


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> a record was made by Wade. he scored 1,234 points in his playoff career. the fastest for any 3rd year player


And a nice number too. ;]

IMO, D-Wade is the first of 2003 draft to start make himself some room in the HOF.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I agree that the game was called wayyy too tightly for a finals game. It was kinda ridiculous actually. But, it went both ways, so i don't think that's any kind of excuse for losing. Was a good back and forth game though. We still gotta win on the road, which aint no easy task.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> *VAN GUNDY INPUT*
> 
> Heat coach Pat Riley said he keeps in constant contact with Stan Van Gundy, who resigned from the head coach position but still is employed by the organization.
> 
> ...


http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/basketball/14851333.htm


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

adam said:


> Wrong.
> 
> There was contact which is the fundamental difference between the Dallas fouls I complain about and the one you're complaining about. If Haslem had a hand in the back of Dirk I'm smart enough to realize that I have no right no complain. When Dirk flops to the floor to get a 6th foul on Haslem when Haslem had his back to him? Damn right I complain.


I can tell you without thinking how many other times a ref has called a deciding foul when the contact was not blatent. Zero. It's an unwritten rule. The fact that you can say that it was blatent enough to warrent a ref's whistle is pure bias. If my team just won a game that could very well be the deciding game in the NBA FINALS off of a pretty bad call, I'd probably be biased too, but that is just not a call that you make in the final second of the game. Maybe Dirk's call was bad but it wasn't the deciding factor of the game, it didn't lead to two free throws without any time to throw the ball in and possibly tie it back up.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> _CELEBRITY WATCH_
> 
> Game 5 renders star-filled night
> 
> ...


http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/basketball/14851332.htm


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Teezy said:


> I can tell you without thinking how many other times a ref has called a deciding foul when the contact was not blatent. Zero. It's an unwritten rule. *The fact that you can say that it was blatent enough to warrent a ref's whistle is pure bias. If my team just won a game that could very well be the deciding game in the NBA FINALS off of a pretty bad call,* I'd probably be biased too, but that is just not a call that you make in the final second of the game. Maybe Dirk's call was bad but it wasn't the deciding factor of the game, it didn't lead to two free throws without any time to throw the ball in and possibly tie it back up.












lets move on guys...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Teezy said:


> I can tell you without thinking how many other times a ref has called a deciding foul when the contact was not blatent. Zero. It's an unwritten rule. The fact that you can say that it was blatent enough to warrent a ref's whistle is pure bias. If my team just won a game that could very well be the deciding game in the NBA FINALS off of a pretty bad call, I'd probably be biased too, but that is just not a call that you make in the final second of the game. Maybe Dirk's call was bad but it wasn't the deciding factor of the game, it didn't lead to two free throws without any time to throw the ball in and possibly tie it back up.


How about the foul on Howard before the last foul on Wade? Was that a foul that should have been called? He missed em both. Tough ****.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> lets move on guys...


Bad Angle. Harris did not touch Wade's arm on the shot. No Maverick player touched or "fouled" Wade hard enough to effect the shot. But Pippen was right, Wade set the tempo that game, and for all games in Miami, with his aggressive play. Still, that call is tough to take.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

SMDre said:


> Bad Angle. Harris did not touch Wade's arm on the shot. No Maverick player touched or "fouled" Wade hard enough to effect the shot. But Pippen was right, Wade set the tempo that game, and for all games in Miami, with his aggressive play. Still, that call is tough to take.


Correction: Watched it again and Harris did hit Wade's arm. I was wrong about that but that final sequence was terribly refed. Missed a backcourt and two D Wade push offs, also the foul was called on Dirk not Harris.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

SMDre said:


> Correction: Watched it again and Harris did hit Wade's arm. I was wrong about that but that final sequence was terribly refed. Missed a backcourt and two D Wade push offs, also the foul was called on Dirk not Harris.


It wasn't a backcourt violation either. He needs 2 feet down on the floor, with the ball to be established in the frontcourt, it's sometimes referred to as the "3 point rule". He only had 1 or maybe 2 of those before crossing into the backcourt.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

dirk pushed wade in the back, crawford was in perfect view - dirk pushes off on every layup, and is great at hiding it or shielding it from the refs. but the replay shows craford pointing at dwyane's back and then pointing at dirk. harris also got alot of dwyane's arm. 
if dirk didnt push dwyane's back, why did he lose his balance when he was in the air and throw up a shot that wasn't even close. if there was no contact, do you really think dwyane would have missed at all, let alone miss that whole rim? come on, mavs have to stop whining, its neverending. hit some clutch free throws, stop using hack a shaq and figure out our zone.


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> dirk pushed wade in the back, crawford was in perfect view - dirk pushes off on every layup, and is great at hiding it or shielding it from the refs. but the replay shows craford pointing at dwyane's back and then pointing at dirk. harris also got alot of dwyane's arm.
> if dirk didnt push dwyane's back, why did he lose his balance when he was in the air and throw up a shot that wasn't even close. if there was no contact, do you really think dwyane would have missed at all, let alone miss that whole rim? come on, mavs have to stop whining, its neverending. hit some clutch free throws, stop using hack a shaq and figure out our zone.


 to add to that list, don't let Howard pull another Chris Webber again.

Avery Johnson is gonna probably put him in the corner for time-out.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Sueng said:


> to add to that list, don't let Howard pull another Chris Webber again.
> 
> Avery Johnson is gonna probably put him in the corner for time-out.


That's not howards first time making a time out mistake, he made on when he was in wake forest, he got a rebound vs Maryland and then called time out but they ahd none left which resulted in a Technical foul...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Either way that was the last Heat home game of the year, its just a thrill watching the game at home, love that crowd..


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I just lost my respect for AJ too, i mean i know their's frustation, but im surprised it coming out of players, i mean i think eh crossed the line when he siad dont stuttur, he absoultly embrassed that guys family too, just not right. Im very surprised..


i was watching the press conference in bed on nba-tv and my wife woke up and said i can't believe he just told that guy not to stutter. no class


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> i was watching the press conference on nba-tv and my wife woke up and said i can't believe he just told that guy not to stutter. no class


LOL, before the game Riley posted a quote in the locker room


> If you have the will to win you've already achieved half your success..If you have don't, you've already acheived half your failure..


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Gio305 said:


> a record was made by Wade. he scored 1,234 points in his playoff career. the fastest for any 3rd year player


So has Wade already surpassed Zo as the best heatian of all time?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

dont forget the FT record, he made 21 FT's an NBA finals high


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> It wasn't a backcourt violation either. He needs 2 feet down on the floor, with the ball to be established in the frontcourt, it's sometimes referred to as the "3 point rule". He only had 1 or maybe 2 of those before crossing into the backcourt.


No he dosen't. Wade as a player was established in the front court and then caught the ball and landed in the back court. That is a backcourt violation. If he had at least one foot in the backcourt when he caught the ball or before he jumped in the air then it would not have been a violation. But it is over with and it is time for all to focus on Game 6.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

SMDre said:


> No he dosen't. Wade as a player was established in the front court and then caught the ball and landed in the back court. That is a backcourt violation. If he had at least one foot in the backcourt when he caught the ball or before he jumped in the air then it would not have been a violation. But it is over with and it is time for all to focus on Game 6.


The 3-point rule also requires a player to have a live dribble in the front court (happens when you see most backcourt violations). Wade had barely even caught the ball in the frontcourt, let alone dribble it. I don't know why people are complaining about this.

But you're right, the game is over now.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

SMDre said:


> No he dosen't. Wade as a player was established in the front court and then caught the ball and landed in the back court. That is a backcourt violation. If he had at least one foot in the backcourt when he caught the ball or before he jumped in the air then it would not have been a violation. But it is over with and it is time for all to focus on Game 6.


No you're wrong...read my explanation. it wasn't a over and back, it wasn't even in question thats why it wasn't called.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I just lost my respect for AJ too, i mean i know their's frustation, but im surprised it coming out of players, i mean i think eh crossed the line when he siad dont stuttur, he absoultly embrassed that guys family too, just not right. Im very surprised..



I mean I spoke with Avery Johnson and he seemed like a pretty nice guy. He was surprisingly soft spoken and kind ...didnt show me one bit that he was upset with the outcome of the game. On the other hand Stackhouse and Howard were pissed all night long, complaining about calls reviewing the game and getting even more pissed. Dirk was up all night with some Dallas execs and probably didnt return to his room until 3-330am. But after that high drama in game 5 some Mavs still went out to party. What a shame. I was able to catch the the closing minute and a half of the game and it was freakin amazing. GP made a nice shot again and Wade was burnin' up! Good win. Game 6 time!!!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> I mean I spoke with Avery Johnson and he seemed like a pretty nice guy. He was surprisingly soft spoken and kind ...didnt show me one bit that he was upset with the outcome of the game. On the other hand Stackhouse and Howard were pissed all night long, complaining about calls reviewing the game and getting even more pissed. Dirk was up all night with some Dallas execs and probably didnt return to his room until 3-330am. But after that high drama in game 5 some Mavs still went out to party. What a shame. I was able to catch the the closing minute and a half of the game and it was freakin amazing. GP made a nice shot again and Wade was burnin' up! Good win. Game 6 time!!!!


where did you meet and talk to him...


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Team Hotel.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> lets move on guys...


canyou get me that photo again, its gone, i should've saved it off espn's site!! I need to show somone who said it wasnt a foul!


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> No you're wrong...read my explanation. it wasn't a over and back, it wasn't even in question thats why it wasn't called.


No I'm not. All of the analysts that have reviewed the play have said that by rule it was a backcourt violation. But once again it is time to move on.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> canyou get me that photo again, its gone, i should've saved it off espn's site!! I need to show somone who said it wasnt a foul!


sorry man, there is no way i can retriev that pic


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> sorry man, there is no way i can retriev that pic


dang!


----------

